# Fry pan and egg beaters?



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I cook with nothing but egg beaters and have allot of sticking problems with them in my old Calphalon non-stick pans. I think the pan might just be at the end of its life as it is not coming any were near clean and has some very heavy black marks near the upper edges.

I appreciate any recommendations and also were to find said items.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I find non-stick benefits from being heated and greased a bit (spray on is fine, but butter is better) before using, same as for stainless, carbon or cast iron. Non-stick won't need near as much grease, but a little helps. If you start eggs before the pan is hot, they do stick, even in non-stick pans.

And non-stick wears out. I make a point of purchasing non-stick ahead of need when I see a good deal on a pan with a metal handle. Then I stash it away until my current pan wears out. I don't find brand matters as much as thickness of the aluminum and getting the metal handle. I require the metal handle so it's oven safe to all temps.


----------

